# Roofer Needed



## offshorelarry (Oct 9, 2007)

Have a leaking roof need recommendation for someone to give me estimate and what needs to be done to fix this. If you know a good roofer please let me know Thanks
Already called
Ellis Roofing - won't be till next week some time
Charlie Sapp - only whole roofs
Guardian Roofing - left message waiting on a call back
Goetter & Sons Roofing - left message


----------



## offshorelarry (Oct 9, 2007)

l am located in the Navarre area


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

call Alan 20 years experience did my home business and rental 850-490-5893
or PM your number and I will have him call you!


----------

